# 3 hour shift????



## Madreceiver (May 22, 2022)

So I go check my schedule to see what curve balls were thrown at me this time!!! Just as I thought it couldn’t get any worse than what it’s been IT DID!!!! I am scheduled to work a 3 hour shift only for the sweep. Mind you I still have my title lol as Reverse Logistics blah blah but haven’t worked in receiving for quite some time. My partner in receiving gets scheduled everyday still but not I. Oh wait I got a whole 3 hour shift!!! Is that even legal??? Lol


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 23, 2022)

Sadly, yes.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 23, 2022)

Madreceiver said:


> So I go check my schedule to see what curve balls were thrown at me this time!!! Just as I thought it couldn’t get any worse than what it’s been IT DID!!!! I am scheduled to work a 3 hour shift only for the sweep. Mind you I still have my title lol as Reverse Logistics blah blah but haven’t worked in receiving for quite some time. My partner in receiving gets scheduled everyday still but not I. Oh wait I got a whole 3 hour shift!!! Is that even legal??? Lol


Your name is fitting in this scenario. Lmao. So sorry dude. Start looking elsewhere and no regrets!


----------



## MxTarget (May 26, 2022)

Yes, three hours is the minimum shift time required to schedule.  I know there’s a pilot going on where GM is given three hours for Reverse Tasks like ESIM, Sweeps, and IRs with F&B owning vendors.  It’s possible they starting this up but haven’t rolled it to everyone yet.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 26, 2022)

Take a break don’t forget to pee before and after that break it’s called an extended break. Oh and training is due so get caught up on that.


----------



## PogDog (May 28, 2022)

Are you dual labeled? Working 3hours in receiving and another shift somewhere else (GM, Inbound, Fulfillment...)?

I know our schedulers typically include a 30 minute break in schedules between work centers when dual labeled.


----------



## PogDog (May 28, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> Take a break don’t forget to pee before and after that break it’s called an extended break. Oh and training is due so get caught up on that.


You only get 15 minutes per 4 hour. So, breaking before and after would be considering stealing company time.


----------

